# Suche Riesiges Aufbauspiel mit viel Krieg:-)



## HiggsBCF (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Gamegemeinde

 Bin ganz frisch hier und hab auch schon eine Frage.
 Und zwar Suche ich ein Spiel änlich wie Siedler 6 wo man quasi Stunden mit aufbau der Stadt, Siedlung verbringt, also damit meine ich auch Häuser Fabriken Mauern Schutzvorichtungen Soldaten Panzer etc. etc.  aber auch die möglichkeit diese Stadt in einem Harten Langen KAMPF zu verteidigen bis zur kompletten zerstörung!!

 Also eine Mischung zwischen Siedler6 und C&C TW   

 Könnt ihr mir da einen Tipp geben hab noch ne Woche Ferien und die will ich ja Sinnvoll nutzen 
 Gruss Studi


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

also, da wäre VIELLEICHT civilization 4 was für dich. das ist allerdings rundenbasiert, und du hast nicht eine stadt, wo du dann die häuser usw. in echtzeit siehst, sondern es ist eine zufalls-"erde", die du mit siedler selber besiedelst, städte baust, und pro stadt dann bauwerke wie tempel, kaserne, aqäudukt usw. - und du forschst gleichzeitig, um neue bauwerke, techniken zu erlangen, d.h. am anfang des spiels bist du in der steinzeit und hast nur nen typen mit ner steinaxt, später kannst du bogenschützen bauen, dann pikeniere usw. - und in der "moderne" kannst du dann auch infanterie, marines, hubschrauber usw. bauen - je nach dem, was du erforschst, bekommst du halt bestimmte gebäude, technologien und einheiten früher freigeschaltet. du spielst quasi die entwicklung eines ganzen volkes nach.

 aber alles eben rundenbasiert, und man kann auch friedlich gewinnen. es gibt auch viele szenarien, die im krieg spielen.

 der PC steuert dabei dann andere nationen, die auch unterschiedlich aggressiv sind, unterschiedlich stark expandieren usw., und du kannst selber einstellen, wieviele nationen und wie groß und wie ressourcenreich die "erde" sein soll.

 ansonsten sind die meisten spiele halt entweder aufbau oder direkt kampf... bei anno 1404 könnte man, wenn man will, "böse" spielen und dann auch kriege führen.


----------



## Streetrazor (27. Januar 2010)

Also Anno 1404 würde ich dier empfehlen oder Age of Empirs 3 + alle 2 Addons( is zwar ein klein wenig eingestaubt aber macht Fun)


----------



## ScorpiaPheonix (27. Januar 2010)

Streetrazor schrieb:


> Also Anno 1404 würde ich dier empfehlen oder Age of Empirs 3 + alle 2 Addons( is zwar ein klein wenig eingestaubt aber macht Fun)


 Du willst ein Aufbau Krieg spiel dann wäre vielleicht Company Of Heroes dein spiel mit viel Krieg und man kann auch aufbauen ist halt 2 weltkrieg ist aber ein top game


----------



## doceddy (27. Januar 2010)

CoH gibt es aber nicht viel aufzubauen. Viel mehr kann man sofort loslegen, ohne lange irgendwas bauen zu müssen.
 Vielleicht wäre Empire Total War etwas für dich. Hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie lange es dauert, bis man sich entwickelt hat, aber die Kriege sind gigantisch.


----------

